# Emachine Logo



## mnicoson (Dec 13, 2000)

Hi everybody! Can anybody tell me how to get rid of the Emachine logo when my computer boots up? I know how to get rid of the Win 98 splash screen but not the Emachine logo. It stays on the screen for approximately 17 seconds before it actually starts to boot. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## laflecrp (Dec 19, 2000)

I would go into the BIOS and look for a setting there


----------



## WindowsBUM (Jan 25, 2001)

And if it is not in the BIOS then it is a burned image into the BIOS. If you have seen most PCs that boot up they usually have a logo at the BIOS sequence. Some of them (like INTEL motherboards) you can turn them off in the BIOS and some you just can't...


----------



## WindowsBUM (Jan 25, 2001)

And if it is not in the BIOS then it is a burned image into the BIOS. If you have seen most PCs that boot up they usually have a logo at the BIOS sequence. Some of them (like INTEL motherboards) you can turn them off in the BIOS and some you just can't...


----------

